# Rig Trip



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Planning to head to the Rigs out of Pensacola Tue early AM. If anybody else is headed that way, let me know. Also may have a spot for another angler if anyone would like to ride.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Were supposed to be heading that way for Tuesday and Wednesday but im not 100% on it yet.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw you guys in the bayou today. I was in the yellow cat. Good luck if you make it out tomorrow.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Corpman< saw you as well, just did not know who I was seeing. Weather is looking good. We plan to hit it early. Still looking to add somebody for the trip if you are interested.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Would love to, but its back to the grind for me tomorrow. Please keep me in mind.


----------

